# Home A/C work/repair



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I installed a mini-split in my Floridaroom and could use a competant A/C guy to come by and top off the 410A charge. Heck I'd do it myself but I don't have the license to get the refrigerant.

Thanks

Obie

PS, if anyone can recommend a A/C guy or company that actually shows up that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 2 friends in A/C work,one in pensacola,and one in milton.What area you in and when would be a good time to get in touch with you at home?

Figures,i just called him and they sent him to orlando for the week,he will be back thur,or fri if you don't have someone help you out before then i can get him over there sometime during the weekend.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in Cantonment, just off Pine Forest Road about a mile north of 9 mile Rd. Thanks for the PM's everyone.

Obie


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL that is right about where he lives,right across from the big church north of 9mile.Keep me posted,if you get someone to help you before the weekend,if not i will get him over there for you.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I'll let you know. I had a PM with a phone number, which I'm going to call in few minutes.


----------

